# The PAS Store Offers Hoop Tech GEN 2 Cap Frame



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The GEN 2 is the next generation EMS/Hoop Tech Products cap frame. Available from The PAS Store, this redesigned version of the earlier HTP Dream Frame offers versatility and ease of use. 

Lightweight with back-holding clips and a bill retaining strap, it allows for easier framing than traditional hoops and sewing closer to the bill. This maximizes the sewing field while maintaining registration. The GEN 2 provides full-field sewing access with no bill restriction.

It works with all types of caps, structured, unstructured, low-profile, full-crown, military and more, including visors. It also accommodates different thicknesses of material. 

GEN 2 features include a steel spring retainer that sets and holds the bill angle, backing clips to hold the stabilizer in place while framing, and internal retaining fingers for proper bill alignment. There also is an open design top clamp. 

Constructed of heavy-gage stainless steel, the frames are made to stand up to daily production. GEN 2 cap frames are available to fit machines including Barudan Advantage, Happy, Highland, Meistergram, Melco, SWF, Tajima, Toyota and ZSK.

For additional information, contact The PAS Store via phone at 1-877-850-7179 or email [email protected].


----------

